# *.cdr in Photoshop importieren?



## Periphetes (1. März 2004)

Hola zusammen,

kurze Frage. Gibt es die Möglichkeit durch irgendwelche Module oder ähnliches *.cdr (Corel Draw Dateien) in Photoshop zu öffnen? - Benutze PS CS -

Dank schon mal im Voraus...

Periphetes


----------



## manu-b (1. März 2004)

ich weiß nur das du cdr mit illustrator öffnen kannst...versuchs mal damit wenn du den hast...mit ps weiß ichs nicht...versuch einfach mal öffnen


----------

